# TEFL! Advice



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All,

My wife is wanting to do the tefl cert. before we move there is quite a few company's on the net who offer courses. Anybody recommend one?

Gracias


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is wanting to do the tefl cert. before we move there is quite a few company's on the net who offer courses. Anybody recommend one?
> 
> Gracias


Hiya,
I'm on a TEFL course at the moment the issue with many of the TEFL courses offered online is that you MUST speak to someone and ask them what the course includes, DEFFINATLY look for one that has teacher obs and experiance as this is vital, as when you get to Spain if you have no teaching experiance your chances drop, many language schools are asking for a minimum of 1 years experiance, I am lucky because I have all in all totalled up a years experiance. I am doing my course with Albany Language School based in Cardiff.
From
Emma


----------

